# Free make-up industry seminars - New York City



## archangeli (Mar 19, 2005)

I was at the USITT Stage Expo today and one of the booths was makeupschool.com

I checked out their website and their New York school is offering some free seminars this spring. 

http://www.mud.edu/seminars.html

Hope someone finds this info useful


----------



## mrsdivajen (Mar 20, 2005)

if ONLY I lived in NY!! I've been looking everywhere for good makeup seminars!


----------



## PnkCosmo (Mar 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrsdivajen* 
_if ONLY I lived in NY!! I've been looking everywhere for good makeup seminars!_

 
No kidding!!

Too far for me.


----------



## archangeli (Apr 2, 2005)

Does anyone here watch America's Next Top Model??!!! 

The girls visited the MUD on last week's episode. I actually met the education director (the guy helping Mr. Jay) - Paul. He was at the convention *points to my first post* Teehee... was a tad surprised since when I was talking to him I though he was just a rep or seomthing.


----------



## lenjhn (Apr 8, 2005)

I wish things like this would start being held in Atlanta!  Us southerners enjoy makeup too.


----------

